# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Скрыть адрес подгружаемой картинки

## Maximlian

Вставляю на страничку картинку с другого сайта. При загрузки странички в панеле состояния браузера (напр. в IE) показывается что-то типа "Загрузка изображения с %адрес%". Как скрыть факт подгрузки с чужого сайта? Есть какие-то способы на ПХП?

----------

